# Llave Electronica con CD4081.



## saiwor (Ene 15, 2010)

Aqui les adjunto...
-Todos los diodos son 1n4148 Excepto en el lado del rele que es 1n4007.
-IC: CD4081
-Transistor todos son BC548
-Rele de 12V
-La parte del teclado matricial, pues lo cablearan defenitivos.

*Funcional para entradas en las puertas, para desactivar alarmas, etc.
*Talves sea un poco mas economico, al los llaves electronica con flip flop.
*La ventaja que solo usa un solo IC.

Saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 22, 2010)

saiwor: Interesante circuito pero Cómo funciona ?  y para qué es Q2 y de donde
sale el voltaje de 9V conectado a este transistor ?. Salu2.


----------



## saiwor (Ene 27, 2010)

Estaba ausente estas fechas,,, 
Perdon por fallas de esquema, 
- El de 9V, es 12V, (Q2, trasisntor, el colector va a 12V(B1 12v) a misma fuente de alimentacion del circuito)
-El Q2 en para en reenganche defenitivo, hasta que haiga un corte en la tencion para volverla en estado cero, si no existeria el Q2, la llave electronica seria como led o relee intermitente.

mi circuito casi cumple la misma funcion que este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/crear-cerradura-electronica-flip-flop-1987/


----------

